# Looking for Tank Tops to Sublimate



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have been looking to no avail for fashion style tank tops to sublimate. I am looking for at least 50% polyester content. But I can't even find those. Is there any company out there that sells 50/50 tanks? I'm talking about the "beater" style not athletic tanks. I can find all kinds of thermals and tshirts with a 50/50 content, but no tanks. Please help!!

Gwen


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you tried eBay?


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I am very familiar with ebay. But I am looking for a wholesaler that can supply me with this product on a regular basis. I can find 50/50 tanks with prints already on them but no blanks. AAARRRGGHH


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Gwen,

Welcome to the forums!

Where are you located? 
Have a look at vapor apparel - your source for blank apparel - they have nice tanks in 3 sublimation-friendly colors - you may want to check their distributors list to find someone closer to you.

Good luck!


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but yes, I have printed on Vapor tanks. The only thing is they are spaghettie strapped and short. Not what is in style in this area. 
(So. Calif.) I''m looking for the "beater" or thermal type tank, more like an undershirt. I'm going to the ISS show in Long Beach in a couple weeks, so hopefully I'll make some contacts. There. I just can't believe I can't find any 50/50 tanks. I like that fabric blend because I can sublimate and dye them too.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Gwen, got to ---- Expert Performance T ---- nice shirts and polyester, and in so cal.

R


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Roger, 
Thanks, they look promising. Still looking for the beater tank look, but I checked and they will be at ISS Long Beach so I will definitely check out their booth.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know i got some 50/50 tanks a year or so ago at augusta sportswear.. Not sure if they have the wife beater style or not.. but mite be worthwhile to look there.

added later...
hmmm just looked at thier site and didnt see any like you wanted.. sorry....


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

try this link

https://rs990.alphashirt.com/cgi-bi...Products////////ALP-Categories////Tanks-Women


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Ellen,
Thanks for the link. I did order a couple samples from Alternative Apparel, the gauze tank and the racerback. But as you can see, the others listed, still went back to 100 % cotton when it came to Beaters. ( I sure wish they would rename that style into something more PC!) I think some are called "boyfriend" now.
Thanks, 
Gwen


----------



## judoka67 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,
Try Conde they have grey and white tanks that are 100% poly for sublimation


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Next Level Apparel-Womens 38 ?? 55/45 blend


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! I looked and saw they(Next Level) wil be at the ISS Long Beach show. I will definitley check them out. 
Gwen


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

for sublimation, we use sublaflock from johnson plastics, great product, but you have to cut it, and then you can put it on anything with a heat press. I use this for dark colored shirts that are cotton. the flock will out last the shirt. can be a pain, but when a customer wants cotton, it's a great alternative, we call it our super patch. lots to learn keep checking this forum, many great people with help. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Fortunatemoze (Mar 21, 2013)

anyone find tanks to sublimate. I am aware of American Apparel Sublimation Tanks. But was looking for one with all black. with a White Front.??


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

You might want to check with Max Dos . They are making black tees with white panels and might be able to help.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## Fortunatemoze (Mar 21, 2013)

I need Sublimation TANKS TOPS PLEASE HELP... ANYTHING besides american apparel, vapor, sublivie.


----------



## uBe Tank Tops (Aug 14, 2013)

Fortunatemoze said:


> I need Sublimation TANKS TOPS PLEASE HELP... ANYTHING besides american apparel, vapor, sublivie.


Let me know how you make out..I'm looking for the same thing..thanx!


----------



## mpierce513 (Nov 17, 2007)

Did any one find a tank with a black back and white front. I am looking for that also.


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Uncletee do you have a pic of your "superpatch" you could post or maybe a link to your website?

Thanks!


----------

